
Accessing Vue global filters inside component methods and lifecycle hooks - flowck
https://changani.me/blog/2020/02/02/Accessing-vue-global-filters-inside-component-methods-and-lifecycle-hooks/
======
bbody
Handy article but I still wish there was an easier way to use filters.

